
Woz finds flaws in Apple's latest offerings - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/news/biztech/woz-finds-flaws-in-apples-latest-offerings/2008/03/03/1204402340251.html
======
jws
macrumors has a little note on this, including a quote about how sometimes
reporters distort his comments causing him to get phone calls from Steve Jobs.
[http://www.macrumors.com/2008/03/03/woz-on-macbook-
air-3g-ip...](http://www.macrumors.com/2008/03/03/woz-on-macbook-
air-3g-iphone-reporters/)

The theage.com.au is a handful of sentences culled from a one hour talk and
thirty minute Q&A to support an intriguing headline. After reading the
headline and first opening you might be surprised to also know...

Mr. Wozniak carries an iPhone everywhere, but also carries several other
phones for different purposes. (Including a razr for its 3G.)

He likes the design of the air and sounds like he lusts for it but wants to be
able to burn DVDs anytime anywhere and have multiple batteries in case he is
caught on a plane without a power source.

A more complete article is [http://www.macworld.com.au/blogs/view/macbook-air-
won-t-be-a...](http://www.macworld.com.au/blogs/view/macbook-air-won-t-be-a-
hit-steve-wozniak-286)

In the realm of the unrelated... I wonder if there will be an external battery
market for the air? Back in the early 90s you could get batteries that were
the footprint of your computer and about 3/4" thick to stack your computer on
and extend the life. Lead acid, ah... those were the days. Today I would think
a nice lithium job, sort of log shaped with a padded groove on the top might
be a winner. Leave it in the bottom of your bag to serve as ballast and the
all important edge protector. Pull out a power cord from the bag when you need
to plug in the laptop. Charge the bag overnight. (Guess at number without
looking up data...) 4lbs of battery device might give you 15 hours of extra
runtime.

------
bouncingsoul
This story gets written everytime Apple comes out with a new product.

I know Woz did great work in the past -- and reporters I guess love
disagreement between founders -- but Woz's analysis is no better than a
layman's when it comes to Apple's modern ventures.

------
gscott
Woz should be careful not to piss Jobs off... Steve Jobs is really sensitive.

~~~
noonespecial
Woz is one of the few people in the world who likely pisses Jobs off _just for
fun_. I'm sure he can do this and they still remain friends and have a laugh
about it later.

